# Greece in May



## owl459

I'm thinking of going to Greece in may and would greatly appreciate any advice. In particular what route through Europe to Venice. Also intend to take my small dog [jack russell]. Has anyone done this? and how do you manage on the ferry with the dog.I would have a month in total. Any suggestions welcome. many thanks


----------



## Autoquest

The Brenner is little more than hell on earth... IMHO of course. I would avoid Austria period.


----------



## Autoquest

The Brenner is little more than hell on earth... IMHO of course. I would avoid Austria period.


----------



## Don_Madge

owl459 said:


> I'm thinking of going to Greece in may and would greatly appreciate any advice. In particular what route through Europe to Venice. Also intend to take my small dog [jack russell]. Has anyone done this? and how do you manage on the ferry with the dog.I would have a month in total. Any suggestions welcome. many thanks


Hi,

There's a great deal of info available on travelling to Greece and I think you will find most the info you need HERE and HERE if you have any further questions I'm sure somebody on here will help out.

For in depth info on Greece see HERE

It's a very good time to tour Greece especially the Peloponnese. 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Wupert

owl459 said:


> I'm thinking of going to Greece in may and would greatly appreciate any advice. In particular what route through Europe to Venice. Also intend to take my small dog [jack russell]. Has anyone done this? and how do you manage on the ferry with the dog.I would have a month in total. Any suggestions welcome. many thanks


Munich - Salzburg - Villach(via the Obertauern) - on to Venice

From Salzburg to the south side of the Italian alps is a spectacular drive with no steep ascents or descents.

There are some very good camp sites just South of S'burg and in Karnten many of which are lakeside.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi ya all

Just been trying to get ferry sorted not many on deck board crossings left.

I was thinking venice to Igoumenitsa out and coming back via Patras to Ancona.

What would you recommend.

Also been looking at the route down to venice and Ancona, would it be better going through Switzerland rather than Austria, I worked out that Mont Blanc is a no, no we are 4.200kg and have a motorcycle trailer.

Help
regards
Pat


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Pat,

About the cheapest way through the alps with a 4200kg motorhome is through Switzerland. It will cost you SF32.50 for a ten day pass that you can use out and back.

Have you considered the shorter crossing from Bari it's about 300 miles further south than Ancona.

Although the most cost effective way is on the Venice route.

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks Don

I have now reserved Venice to Igoumenitsa, and back via patras to Ancona. Neil thinks that he can motorway from Ancona which gets in at 2.00pm whereas the Venice one gets in at 8.00am the next mortning, also the venice one would mean coming back from igoumenitsa, it was more expensive and very limited on deck availability.

I looked into going via Switzerland and I would need the pass for a 4200kg, the only thing is will I need a normal vignette for the trailer with the motorbike on which will cost me 40SFR in addition, can you advise I know it maybe a grey area, but of course in Switzerland there can be no grey areas.

Regard Pat


----------



## Don_Madge

PATSY4 said:


> Thanks Don
> 
> I have now reserved Venice to Igoumenitsa, and back via patras to Ancona. Neil thinks that he can motorway from Ancona which gets in at 2.00pm whereas the Venice one gets in at 8.00am the next mortning, also the venice one would mean coming back from igoumenitsa, it was more expensive and very limited on deck availability.
> 
> I looked into going via Switzerland and I would need the pass for a 4200kg, the only thing is will I need a normal vignette for the trailer with the motorbike on which will cost me 40SFR in addition, can you advise I know it maybe a grey area, but of course in Switzerland there can be no grey areas.
> 
> Regard Pat


Pat,

You will need a vignette for the trailer which should be stuck on the inside of the van windscreen if you just have a bike trailer. Remember a vignette is not valid if it is loose and not stuck to a windscreen.

I was in Switzerland last week and when we bought the vignette the border guard stuck it on the windscreen herself.  She did ask where we would like it put.

Hopefully if all goes well we will put the vignette to use again this year.

The camping on board has got very popular in the last few years at one time one could roll up at the port and just pay and travel. By the way who have you booked with?

Don


----------



## LandCruiser

Hi! Pat,

Did the journey to Greece in Sept/Nov last year, for the first time. 4500Kg Hobby, towing a Smart car on trailer - and with a Yorkie on board !! Absolutely brilliant, can't recommend the trip highly enough.

Went by Minoan Lines from Venice to Igoumenitsa (picking-up on a Don Madge "tip" as we wanted a "quiet" and easy-access port for our first time in Greece)- it's worth the ferry fare just for the first half-hour sailing through/out of Venice ! Toured the Pelopps and visited Spetse, Hydra, Poros, Corfu and Zakynthos on "days out" - all by those nice cheap Greek ferries/water taxis; Also "did" Olympia, Corinth, Athens (again) and Delphi. Don't miss out on visiting Napflio - another well-founded recommendation from MHFers.

Travelled overland using Russell's (Rapide 561) recommended and well-published route through France, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland (San Gottard) and into Italy - worked a treat and almost entirely toll-free until you "hit" Italy. For Switzerland, you have to buy two Vignettes - one for the mhm and one for the trailer.

Yorkie loved his first sea cruise - no problem in being on the camper-deck, in the van and out-and-about, with walkies on the promenade deck; lots of other dogs travelling as well - so it's a "norm" for the ferry.

ENJOY, I'm jealous just thinking about the trip !!

Brian.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Don

I have booked via Viamare using minoan lines. Anek had better offers but no availability and only camping on deck from Ancona and Bari etc.
Viamare were cheaper than me going direct, I have reserved but not paid, there exchange rate was at 1.04, I have to end of January to pay.

At least I get my mini cruise on the way out past Venice, and on the way back it will be the slog from Ancona but its motorway most of the way.

Thanks Brian for your comments, I hope we end up going, it does depend on Euro getting stronger.

Regards Pat


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Pat,

Just a reminder that if you go via Switzerland you will need a "GB" sticker for your van and the trailer. 8O 

Switzerland is not in the EU and they will not except the GB sign on the number plate.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi just an update, have now paid the ferry, kept changing my mind, as finances and the euro are not great, but hell you only live once.

I am so excited.

Pat


----------



## owl459

*Campsites near athens airport*

Hi all, Can anyone suggest the best place to stay for easy access to the airport as i need to meet a flight and want to leave the van & dog in a safe place while I am away, Thanks.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Sorry Owl cant help you out, but seeing the thread again, as got me all excited.


May yippee

Regards Pat


----------



## peejay

Hi owl;

Camping Athens is probably the closest site...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2123

There is another in the northern suburb of Nea Kifissia but that might be too far away..

http://www.panhellenic-camping-union.gr/detail.asp?ID=9&lg=2

Pete


----------

